# having trouble with id'ing coaxial adapter



## rsitro (Feb 5, 2015)

can someone tell me what this is and what it's generally used for? Cable is down and cable company thinks its some coax issue. 

Its a 1 inch metal piece, one end is coaxial male and one end has ridges to screw in a coax cable but its hollow inside.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Got any pictures you can show us?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Not sure you can see it, but there _is _a place you can screw on......


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Port terminator?


----------



## rsitro (Feb 5, 2015)

That looks like it!


----------



## rsitro (Feb 5, 2015)

Except the end on the right is male and the left is hollow.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

rsitro said:


> Except the end on the right is male and the left is hollow.


...

So more like this?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

You're talking about a lock out probably it screws on to the splitter then it had a threaded connector a coax could connect to. But really it's just preventing someone from connecting coax to the tap. It doesn't pass any signal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Edrick said:


> You're talking about a lock out probably it screws on to the splitter then it had a threaded connector a coax could connect to. But really it's just preventing someone from connecting coax to the tap. It doesn't pass any signal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those would not be hollow, they would have a built in terminator.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm confused are you saying what he's talking about or what I'm talking about? 
I'm not talking about a terminator. I'm talking about the hallow lock outs that require this tool to remove 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

If it goes on a splitter with signal, it needs to have a terminator, which is noting more than a small resistor across the dielectric. But it needs to have a terminator.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes they still have a hollow center that the lock removal tool I posted inserts into. We use them all the time on taps

They're called locking terminators


----------



## rsitro (Feb 5, 2015)

Enrick I think your right. Thanks you


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a shut off block. It free spins so you can't remove it. Stick it in your cordless chuck in reverse. This will. Remove it.


----------

